# Расценки на лечение головных болей



## hope (24 Апр 2008)

Здравствуйте. Вопрос не из праздного любопытства), моя сестра уже давно по врачам ходит, без особого результата. Лечение дает улучшение на месяц и по новой болеет. Я не вполне владею информацией о ее диагнозе, но если не ошибаюсь проблема в нестабильности шейного отдела позвоночника (что-то говорили о сращении, но неуверенно) защемлении нервов и артерии, в следствии чего мучается жуткими болями. 

Лечилась и массажем, и медикаментозно (прописывали и  золдиар, его не стала принимать). Сейчас старается сама справиться, наращивает мышечный корсет...я случайно наткнулась на ваш сайт и заинтересовалась. Хотелось бы узнать цены на весь спектр услуг)))чтобы смогла посоветовать сестре.
з.ы.заранее спасибо.


----------



## Ell (25 Апр 2008)

*расценки подскажите?*

Мы не даем расценок, а консультируем по конкретным проблемам.


----------



## hope (25 Апр 2008)

*расценки подскажите?*

не так нет...хотя:cray:  проблема как раз конкретная


----------



## Ell (28 Апр 2008)

Проблема, конечно, конкретная. Только информацию Вы по ней не дали.


----------



## Анатолий (28 Апр 2008)

*расценки подскажите?*



hope написал(а):


> не так нет...хотя:cray:  проблема как раз конкретная


На сайте приведены контактные телефоны, по которым Вы можете узнать всю информацию, о расценках и режиме работы клиники.


----------

